

THAT TIME a CONFEDERATE FLAG PARADE ENDED IN a PICKUP TRUCK CRASH - mmarkowitz
http://www.fastcompany.com/3047987/the-recommender/god-dont-like-ugly-that-time-a-confederate-flag-parade-ended-in-a-pickup-tr

======
paulhauggis
"Although some people view the flag as a proud symbol of Southern heritage,
that history is undeniably stained with the flag’s only true meaning:
slavery."

A flag's symbolism or meaning is only what a group of people decide to make
it. Since the article even states that it's about southern heritage, this is a
meaning to many.

Using this exact same logic, we should remove any flags that have the symbols
of Islam on them because for a percentage of the Islamic population, it is
symbolic of murder, rape, and the destruction of the US.

I also find it a little concerning that we are removing all confederate flags,
not just in government buildings (which is fine, if the people decide). Why?
It's erasing history. We need to know about history so we don't repeat it.

Otherwise, in the future, I can just deny it ever happened. After all, at some
point you won't be able to show me proof any longer.

